# Matriculation



## alanryan51 (Jul 17, 2016)

I've just been quoted €850 for matriculating a 10 year old 1100cc motorbike, with all documentation and testing, which seems a bit steep. I've read somewhere on her that someone did a similar vehicle for around €350. 

Is €850 a reasonable figure and if not, any recommendations of companies that could arrange?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

alanryan51 said:


> I've just been quoted €850 for matriculating a 10 year old 1100cc motorbike, with all documentation and testing, which seems a bit steep. I've read somewhere on her that someone did a similar vehicle for around €350.
> 
> Is €850 a reasonable figure and if not, any recommendations of companies that could arrange?


If that's the cost solely for matriculation they're tucking you up........ If it includes import tax because you're not importing it on the new immigrant tax free basis that might possibly explain it.

What part of PT are you in?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Cost for matriculation alone should be about €400


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Test is about €125 & if it needs a sound test because you can't provide a CoC I think there's an additional charge on top.


----------



## alanryan51 (Jul 17, 2016)

alanryan51 said:


> I've just been quoted €850 for matriculating a 10 year old 1100cc motorbike, with all documentation and testing, which seems a bit steep. I've read somewhere on her that someone did a similar vehicle for around €350.
> 
> Is €850 a reasonable figure and if not, any recommendations of companies that could arrange?


Thanks for getting back to me. As I understand it, €850 includes everything, import tax, testing, Embassy fee. We are in Boliqueime, near Loule.


----------



## nt1 (Jul 18, 2016)

Hi
I've just matriculated my 13 year old 750 from the UK, it cost me about 750 euros mainly because I could not get a CoC for the bike and because of that there were a few more hoops to jump through. I had to do a noise test and then later an inspection. I used 'agencia americo' in Coimbra who I found to be very good ,ask for Francisco as he speaks English.If you need any more info just pm me.

Neil


----------



## alanryan51 (Jul 17, 2016)

Thanks Neil

I'm in a similar position re CoC, but as we are in the Algarve, it wouldn't save us anything. I'm hoping I can negotiate with the company if I can get evidence of cheaper solutions.

Alan


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

If you can't provide a CoC because the machine was made before they were produced you can just download something like the original sales brochure that shows the tech spec. 

I used Rui Cruz of Organifacho in Pombal to do my (classic) Jeep & was charged €400 but mine came in on the new immigrant tax free thing. - He might be too far away for you though?

No idea what an Embassy fee is I'm afraid but I wasn't asked to pay one when I did my import 5 years ago.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Here's what they accepted for mine to replace the CoC:


----------



## alanryan51 (Jul 17, 2016)

Pombal is a bit too far, although not as far as taking bike back to UK!

I'm currently searching for specs, as my owners manual is somewhere in house in UK.

Thanks again.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

alanryan51 said:


> Pombal is a bit too far, although not as far as taking bike back to UK!
> 
> I'm currently searching for specs, as my owners manual is somewhere in house in UK.
> 
> Thanks again.


What machine & year is it?


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

yep ! cost me 350 to PT plate a 2009 Yamaha via an agent literally situated next door to customs / alfandega in Aveiro 2 years ago. I had a COC from Yamaha UK though (£60). NO "test" of any sort required. New plate arrived 3 weeks later but interestingly enough the original English number is still shown on DVLA's web site as 'sorned' as opposed to 'permanent export'. In theory I could just rock up to the UK and put on my original plate and tax it. But that's Portugal admin for you.


----------

